# [SOLVED] wireless ipw3945

## emitrax

ho installato gentoo sul mio nuovo Fujitsu siemens AMILO pro v3205, e quasi tutto l'hardware risulta totalmente compatibile.

Ero riuscito a far andare la scheda wireless al primo colpo, emergendo ipw3945, ipw3945d e ipw3945-ucode. 

Dico ero perche dopo un aggiornamento del sistema, una ricompilazione del kernel, ed un update del gcc (adesso non so quale sia la causa), non riesco piu a caricare il modulo correttamente.

```

2006-07-18 20:09:16: ERROR: Could not find Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

FATAL: Error running install command for ipw3945
```

```
ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, 1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ipw3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.0.5mpr

ipw3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

ipw3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

ipw3945: ipw3945.ucode load failed: Reason -2

ipw3945: Could not read microcode: -2

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:02:00.0 disabled

ipw3945: probe of 0000:02:00.0 failed with error -2
```

qualche idea?

Edit gutter: Per favore usiamo i bbcodeLast edited by emitrax on Thu Jul 20, 2006 8:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gutter

Hai ricompilato il modulo dopo aver compilato il kernel?

----------

## unz

emergi module-rebuild ... e usalo ogni volta che ricompili un kernel  :Wink: 

----------

## emitrax

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Hai ricompilato il modulo dopo aver compilato il kernel?

 

Purtroppo piu di una volta. 

Altri suggerimenti?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

```
ipw3945: ipw3945.ucode load failed: Reason -2

ipw3945: Could not read microcode: -2 
```

assicurati che in /lib/firmaware ci sia il firmware della scheda.

domanda: usi quindi anche ieee802.11 fornito da portage ?

Quando ricompili un nuovo kernel devi ricompilare ieee802.11(che ti dirà di eliminare dei files del kernel, tu segui le istruzioni e andrà tutto bene)  , il modulo ipw [ma per sicurezza installerei tutti e 3 i pacchetti, ma con l'opzione -1 di portage, altrimenti finiscono nel world file] e sopratutto , il link /usr/src/linux deve puntare alla versione del kernel che utilizzi.

Ricompilando il kernel deve esser attivato il supporto al wireless ed i rispettivi moduli crittografici AES e compagnia bella.

----------

## emitrax

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> assicurati che in /lib/firmaware ci sia il firmware della scheda.

 

Purtroppo fatto anche questo.

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> domanda: usi quindi anche ieee802.11 fornito da portage ?
> 
> 

 

esatto.

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quando ricompili un nuovo kernel devi ricompilare ieee802.11(che ti dirà di eliminare dei files del kernel, tu segui le istruzioni e andrà tutto bene)  , il modulo ipw [ma per sicurezza installerei tutti e 3 i pacchetti, ma con l'opzione -1 di portage, altrimenti finiscono nel world file] e sopratutto , il link /usr/src/linux deve puntare alla versione del kernel che utilizzi.
> 
> Ricompilando il kernel deve esser attivato il supporto al wireless ed i rispettivi moduli crittografici AES e compagnia bella.

 

Purtroppo la risposta è si anche qui, tranne per l'opzione -1 che neanche conoscevo.

Io sono convinto di aver comunque dimenticato qualcosa nel kernel, perche ho anche un altro problema. Non mi va piu il mouse esterno e nei messaggi del kernel vedo questa linea ripetuta

```
hub 1-0:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 6 disabled
```

Comunque non vorrei andare OT, e vorrei prima risolvere il wireless.

Grazie a tutti per le risposte.

emitrax

----------

## makoomba

se hai variato la conf del kernel, in /usr/src/linux dovresti avere la vecchia configurazione nel file .config.old 

fai un diff e vedi cosa hai modificato.

----------

## emitrax

Purtroppo... questa è l'unica idea che non mi era venuta.

Stupidamente ho si ricopiato il vecchio .config, ma ho modificato anche quello. Quindi non ho piu un config funzionante con il quale confrontare le opzione.

E' una mattinata che ricompilo. Tra i messaggi del kernel comunque ho notato, anche degli interrupt disabilitata dal ACPI: PCI.

----------

## emitrax

```
[4294667.861000] PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

[4294667.883000] PCI: Ignore bogus resource 6 [0:0] of 0000:00:02.0

```

Lo 02 credo sia proprio la scheda wireless. Credo sia un problema di interrupts, decisamente dovuto a qualche opzione mancante, o di troppo nel mio kernel, visto che funzionava.

----------

## emitrax

Niente da fare. Avro ricompilato il kernel 10 volte questa mattina.

Disiinstallato completamente ipw3945, ipw3945d, ipw3945-ucode e ieee80211. 

Sempre lo stesso errore.

```

[4295911.282000] ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

[4295911.285000] ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, 1.1.13

[4295911.285000] ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

[4295911.293000] ipw3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.0.5mpr

[4295911.293000] ipw3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

[4295911.293000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[4295911.293000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

[4295911.293000] ipw3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

[4295921.293000] ipw3945: ipw3945.ucode load failed: Reason -2

[4295921.293000] ipw3945: Could not read microcode: -2

[4295921.293000] ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:02:00.0 disabled

[4295921.293000] ipw3945: probe of 0000:02:00.0 failed with error -2
```

Si accettano suggerimenti.

----------

## makoomba

edita l'ultimo post invece di aggiungerne uno nuovo, altrimenti diventa un blog.

tornando IT, suppongo tu non abbia in /boot il vecchio kernel funzionante, vero ?

----------

## emitrax

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> edita l'ultimo post invece di aggiungerne uno nuovo, altrimenti diventa un blog.
> 
> 

 

Hai ragione. Scusa.

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> tornando IT, suppongo tu non abbia in /boot il vecchio kernel funzionante, vero ?

 

Anche qui hai ragione  :Very Happy: .

----------

## makoomba

```
[4295921.293000] ipw3945: ipw3945.ucode load failed: Reason -2 
```

dando un'occhiata al codice, il -2 equivale a 

```
#define ENOENT       2  /* No such file or directory */
```

per qualche motivo, il file del firmware non viene trovato

posta 

```
grep _DIR= /etc/hotplug/firmware.agent
```

----------

## emitrax

Il motivo era che il binario di hotplug non veniva trovato, in quanto 

```

cat /proc/sys/kernel/hotplug
```

Non restituiva niente. Ho fatto

```
echo `which hotplug` > /proc/sys/kernel/hotplug
```

ed ha funzionato. Il modulo carica senza problemi. 

Adesso devo capire come risolvere questo piccolo intoppo

 *dmesg wrote:*   

> [4297977.974000] ipw3945: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:
> 
> [4297977.974000] Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.
> 
> 

 

----------

## randomaze

 *emitrax wrote:*   

> Adesso devo capire come risolvere questo piccolo intoppo
> 
>  *dmesg wrote:*   [4297977.974000] ipw3945: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:
> 
> [4297977.974000] Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.
> ...

 

Se nel manuale non ci sono indicazioni in merito prova a dare un occhiata al BIOS...

----------

## emitrax

Dal bios si puo solo abilitare o disabilitare completamente. Ho letto che si puo disabilitare con fn+F2, ma sul portatile non va.

Inoltre non so dove mettere il comando

```
echo `which hotplug` > /proc/sys/kernel/hotplug 
```

per evitare di doverlo ripetere ad ogni avvio.

----------

## gutter

```
gutter@giskard ~ $ cat /etc/conf.d/local.start 

# /etc/conf.d/local.start

# This is a good place to load any misc programs

# on startup (use &>/dev/null to hide output)

```

----------

## unz

 *emitrax wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *dmesg wrote:*   [4297977.974000] ipw3945: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:
> 
> [4297977.974000] Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.
> ...

 

Devi pigiare il tastino per abilitare il wireless

----------

## emitrax

Si ma non funzionava. Poi ho settato alcuni special keys con il keyshorcuts di gnome e il tastino fn+F2 ha iniziato a funzionare. Coincidenza?

Adesso funziona perfettamente.

Grazie a tutti per il supporto!

emitrax

----------

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti,

anche io ho la scheda wireless Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

e non riesco a farla funzionare bene.

facendo un 

```
iwlist eth1 scan
```

 ottengo dei risultati corretti. La scansione va a buon fine.

Premetto che ho seguito la guida ufficiale, la guida consigliata dal sito che sto usando per configurare il mio notebook, ed ho anche cercato in giro i problemi che sto per descrivere. Ho trovato solo qualcosa che parla di bug sul driver ipw3945, sui bug reports di debian.

Inoltre ho anche seguito questa guida.

Eppure dovrebbe essere facile ma non funzia nulla.    :Evil or Very Mad: 

Gli eventuali drivers che andavano compilati nel kernel sono stati messi come statici.

Il tasto per attivare il wireless è ON.

Ecco un po' di dati:

```
# dmesg|grep ipw

ipw3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.0.5mpr

ipw3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ipw3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

ipw3945: Detected geography ABG (11 802.11bg channels, 13 802.11a channels)

ipw3945: Error sending SCAN_ABORT_CMD: time out after 500ms.

ipw3945: Detected geography ABG (11 802.11bg channels, 13 802.11a channels)

```

la scheda wifi è riconosciuta e vista da iwconfig:

```
# iwconfig eth1

eth1      unassociated  ESSID:"MY-ESSID"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.437 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power:16 dBm

          Retry limit:15   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX   Security mode:restricted

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:105   Missed beacon:0

```

ho installato i seguenti pacchetti: 

net-wireless/ipw3945d-1.7.22-r3

net-wireless/ipw3945-ucode-1.13

net-wireless/ipw3945-1.0.5

I seguenti moduli vengono caricati ogni volta all'avvio:

```
ieee80211

ipw3945

ieee80211_crypt_ccmp

ieee80211_crypt_tkip

ieee80211_crypt_wep
```

Ecco il mio /etc/conf.d/net :

```
# cat /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.1.254" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_timeout_eth1=90

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dipw -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

#wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dipw"

#wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dipw3945"

config_eth1=( "192.168.1.110 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth1=( "default gw 192.168.1.254" )

```

Il mio wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=2

network={

        ssid="MY-ESSID"

        scan_ssid=1

        proto=WPA

        auth_alg=OPEN

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

        group=TKIP

        psk=xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx (63 caratteri)

}

```

Adesso però sto tentando di connettermi ad un'altra rete che usa WEP.

Come ulteriori informazioni ecco cosa succede se faccio /etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart:

```
# /etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart

 * Stopping eth1

 *   Bringing down eth1

 *     Shutting down eth1 ...                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on eth1 ...                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Starting eth1

 *   Wireless radio has been killed for interface eth1

 *   wpa_supplicant will launch, but not associate until

 *   wireles radio is re-enabled for interface eth1

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWMODE]: Resource temporarily unavailable

Could not configure driver to use managed mode

ioctl[SIOCGIWRANGE]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported                                                                               [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on eth1 ...                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

```

Che nervi....

Questo non accade in fase di boot. Prima avevo messo a OFF il pulsante per abilitare le connessioni senza fili.

Ora l'ho riattivato, la spia lampeggia velocemente senza motivo... e non navigo.

Spero che le info siano sufficienti, grazie in anticipo.

EDIT: Poi ho risolto seguendo alla lettera questa guida già citata poco più in alto nel post. Ho giusto modificato qualcosa secondo le mie esigenze.

----------

## squarhouse

Ciao, in /etc/cond.d/net usa

```
wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"
```

anzichè

```
wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dipw -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"
```

perchè il supporto ipw di wpa_supplicant è limitato a ipw2100/2200

----------

## fbcyborg

Scusa ho postato male...

Scusate davvero...

sto usando già 

```
-Dwext
```

  :Confused: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Dannazione... sembra proprio che questo wireless non abbia proprio nulla di meglio da fare che crearmi problemi...

adesso non vuole nemmeno più partire il demone ipw3945d.

Non so dove cercare il log... ditemi voi.. quello che vedo al suo start è solo questo:

```
 # /etc/init.d/ipw3945d start

 * Starting ipw3945d ...                                                                             [ !! ]

```

ovviamente non mi viene attivata più nemmeno l'interfaccia eth1.

L'unica cosa che ho fatto è stata quella di aggiornare il kernel all'ultima stable di gentoo-sources.

Poi visti i problemi ho emerso e riemerso più volte ipw3945 ipw3945d ieee80211 ... non so più dove sbattere la testa!

Ma è mai possibile che le cose si debbano piantare così da sole?

Non penso che sia stato l'aggiornamento del kernel.. ora non funziona più nemmeno se avvio un kernel con cui prima funzionava benissmo.

Provato anche revdep-rebuild.

ah...

```
# cat /etc/portage/package.keywords

net-wireless/ipw3945 ~x86

net-wireless/ipw3945-ucode ~x86

net-wireless/ipw3945d ~x86

net-wireless/ieee80211 ~x86

```

EDIT: per il momento gli unici log che sono riuscito a riesumare sono i seguenti:

```
rc-scripts: network interface eth1 does not exist

rc-scripts: Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)
```

sto cercando i log per quanto riguarda ciò che accade quando avvio il demone ipw3945d ma ancora nulla...

EDIT1: O_O in modo misterioso e sorprendente ha ripreso a funzionare dopo che ho:

 commentato le righe che ho riportato sopra del package.keywords

riemerso quei pacchetti facendo il downgrade

rismascherato quei pacchetti

riemerso con un emerge -uDN world quei pacchetti all'ultima testing

Ora rifunziona miracolosamente.

Misterooooo

EDIT2: Ebbene... comincio a pensare che qualche maledizione sia stata inflitta alla mia scheda wifi, ma tanto è colpa di linux. Su winsozz funziona non bene, BENISSIMO.

Pare proprio che questa schede wifi sotto linux sia una vera e propria presa in giro, ora non funziona di nuovo. In pratica rimane perennemente in modalità scanning senza riuscire ad associarsi ad un access point.. perché mai ci dovrebbe essere qualcosa che blocchi l'associazione? E chi sarà mai???

----------

## fbcyborg

Salve di nuovo, 

utilizzo WPA-PSK con TKIP per crittografare la mia rete WI-FI.

Vorrei utilizzare WPA2, ma non riesco a fare niente.. non è che per caso la mia scheda wifi non supporta WPA2?

La mia scheda è: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

----------

## xveilsidex

anche a me dava un pò di problemi quella skeda di rete xkè se mettevo il modulo ipw3945 in modules.autoload non me lo caricava.. se non lo mettevo la skeda nn la riconosceva... e x questo motivo sono stato costretto a fare uno script stupido ke al boot mi carica quel modulo in maniera separata!

----------

## gioi

Domanda stupida...

ma sono il solo ad aver installato anche ipw3945d ed averlo aggiunto al runlevel "default"?

Io con il modulo + il servizio non ho mai avuto problemi di "lanciare a mano" il modprobe per caricare il driver della scheda!

I problemi, tuttavia sono altri... che se cade l'AP temporaneamente non riesco più ad agganciare il segnale, a meno di riavviare!

----------

## fbcyborg

Anche io uso ipw3945d da molto tempo.

Penso sia molto utile... Comunque, a parte questo, io non ho mai avuto problemi di moduli... Il mio post è riferito al fatto che con WPA non ho problemi e con WPA2 si... Perché se sul mio AP imposto WPA2 non riesco a connettermi?

Vorrei capire se la mia scheda non supporta il wpa2

EDIT: da winsozz funziona, quindi WPA2 deve funzionare anche su linux... perché non va?

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Non fai prima an andare sulla home del progetto wpa_supplicant e cercare li se il tuo hardware e' supportato ?

----------

## riverdragon

Non credo che si possa parlare, per le schede, di "supporto per la cifratura", la cifratura e` software e non hardware: l'hardware serve unicamente per mandare impulsi elettromagnetici, nient'altro.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok, ma sta di fatto che WPA2 non mi funziona quì su linux, mentre su winsozz si.

----------

## riverdragon

Non lo metto in dubbio, ma una veloce ricerca su google ha restituito questo, quindi probabilmente e` un problema di configurazione di wpa_supplicant.

----------

## fbcyborg

Cosa avresti trovato? ....

se ti riferisci al fatto del supporto di WPA2, mi pareva di aver editato il mio post... 

E' evidente che sia un problema di configurazione. Solo che non capisco quale sia il problema.. Eppure ho lasciato fare tutto a wpa_gui che ha sempre funzionato.

----------

## riverdragon

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Cosa avresti trovato? ....
> 
> se ti riferisci al fatto del supporto di WPA2, mi pareva di aver editato il mio post... 

 Proprio quello, non ho visto l'edit, sorry. Quando mi deciderò a comprare un access point avrò il tuo stesso problema, al momento non so aiutarti.

----------

## fbcyborg

OK! speriamo bene... è davvero strano questo comportamento.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ancora problemi con questa scheda e wpa_supplicant.

Durante la fase di boot, e l'avvio di tutti i servizi mi dice:

```
* Starting eth1

*    Bringing up eth1

*        192.168.1.110

*        network interface eth1 does not exist

*        please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)

```

Questo accade dopo un emerge -uDN world.

Poi però una volta partito KDE, apro la shell, faccio /etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart e tutto parte senza problemi o errori.

ipw3945 è alla versione 1.2.0

ipw3945-ucode è alla 1.14.2

e ipw3945d alla 1.7.22-r4

wpa_supplicant invece alla 0.57.

Ultimamente ho rimosso ipw2200 (era installato non so perchè e sembra che non servisse) e ieee80211 per poi usare i moduli nel kernel.

Perché accade questo? qualcuno mi sa dire come posso risolvere?

Grazie.

----------

## riverdragon

Di solito ottengo quell'errore quando ipw3945d non è attivo. Mi sembra che tra gli hack disponibili ci sia quello di inserire uno sleep 0.5 nello script di init.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Di solito ottengo quell'errore quando ipw3945d non è attivo. Mi sembra che tra gli hack disponibili ci sia quello di inserire uno sleep 0.5 nello script di init.

 

Ok grazie... qual'è il punto preciso in cui devo inserirlo?

Parli dello script /etc/init.d/net.lo ? (io ho dei symlink verso questo file per ogni interfaccia di rete)

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho provato a fare come dice in questo post. 

Ho patchato il kernel per avere il driver senza emergerlo, ma il problema seguente persiste:

Durante la fase di boot, e l'avvio di tutti i servizi mi dice: 

```
* Starting eth1

*    Bringing up eth1

*        192.168.1.110

*        network interface eth1 does not exist

*        please verify hardware or kernel module (driver) 
```

----------

## Jack.Gmi

Nel file di configurazione di wpa_supplicant devi settare 

proto=RSN

per poter usare WPA2

e non 

proto=WPA

che è per WPA normale.

(Se togli proprio la riga va sia con WPA che con WPA2)

Jack

EDIT: Sorry non ho visto il tuo edit, la prima volta che ho una WPA2 sotto mano ti dico se ho anch'io problemi bye

----------

## crisandbea

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ho provato a fare come dice in questo post. 
> 
> Ho patchato il kernel per avere il driver senza emergerlo, ma il problema seguente persiste:
> 
> Durante la fase di boot, e l'avvio di tutti i servizi mi dice: 
> ...

 

io eviterei patch per questo modulo, in quanto almeno per quanto mi riguarda i driver forniti da portage fungono bene, ed a quanto ne sò tali saranno dal kernel 2.6.23 circa inseriti di default, rientrando nel tuo problema, presumo che dovresti installare i driver eliminando la patch al kernel, fatto ciò per la configurazione del file di wpa_supplicant.conf, 

ti passò la mia configurazione che funziona almeno nel mio caso:

```

#generic rows

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

eapol_version=1

fast_reauth=1

#university block

network={

        ssid="TuaRETE"

        key_mgmt=WPA-EAP

        pairwise=TKIP

        group=TKIP

        eap=PEAP

        identity="XXXXX"

        password="YYYYY"

        phase1="peapver=0"

        phase2="auth=MSCHAPV2"

        priority=10

}

```

spero possa servirti.

ciauz

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie ragazzi, ma poi non ho più avuto problemi del genere...

net.eth1 parte sempre al boot, è nel runlevel di default.. e tutto va bene, anche se onestamente non capisco perché non mi da più alcun messaggio del tipo "starting eth1 interface" ecc... ma tutto parte lo stesso correttamente.

----------

## fbcyborg

Qualcuno ha provato il kernel 2.6.23?

O meglio qualcuno che ha provato il kernel 2.6.23 ha riscontrato problemi facendo il module-rebuild al momento dell'emerge del pacchetto net-wireless/ipw3945?

----------

## fbcyborg

Alla fine il kernel l'ho provato e non ci sono problemi con l'ultima versione di ipw3945.

Ma ho un'altra questione da porvi. Vi è mai capitato che dopo un po' zompa la connessione con l'access point?

In pratica la scheda perde l'allineamento e sono costretto a fare /etc/init.d/ipw3945 restart per ripristinare la connessione.

in dmesg compare il seguente messaggio per 2 volte:

```
ipw3945: Error sending cmd #08 to daemon: time out after 500ms.
```

Che può essere?

----------

